# Six former D-Leaguers in NBA training camps



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GREENVILLE, S.C., October 4, 2006 - Sixty-four (64) players that have played in the NBA Development League over the last five seasons are on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters, including 49 who were on a D-League roster last season. The total number of NBA vet camp invitations over the last five seasons to players with D-League connections is 218.

The Fort Worth Flyers lead the way among current D-League teams with nine former players on 2006-07 NBA vet camp rosters. The Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Arkansas RimRockers and Tulsa 66ers follow with seven each.

Following is the list of former D-League players on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team Last D-League Team (season)
Martynas Andriuskevicius* Chicago Bulls Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Rafer Alston Houston Rockets Mobile Revelers (02-03)
Kelenna Azubuike Houston Rockets Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Matt Barnes Golden State Warriors Fayetteville Patriots (02-03)
Andre Barrett Chicago Bulls Florida Flame (05-06)
Earl Barron* Miami HEAT Florida Flame (05-06)
Eddie Basden* Cleveland Cavaliers Tulsa 66ers (05-06)
Brandon Bass* New Orleans-Okla. City Hornets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)
Andray Blatche* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)
Elton Brown New York Knicks Florida Flame (05-06)
Matt Carroll Charlotte Bobcats Roanoke Dazzle (04-05)
Brian Chase Utah Jazz Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)
Eric Chenowith Chicago Bulls Roanoke Dazzle (02-03)
Will Conroy Charlotte Bobcats Tulsa 66ers (05-06)
Kaniel Dickens Atlanta Hawks Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)
Marcus Douthit Los Angeles Lakers Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Ronald Dupree Detroit Pistons Huntsville Flight (03-04)
Ndudi Ebi Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Olu Famutimi San Antonio Spurs Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Kimani Ffriend Memphis Grizzlies Greenville Groove (01-02)
Ha Seung-Jin* Milwaukee Bucks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Hiram Fuller Utah Jazz Florida Flame (05-06)
Andreas Glyniadakis Atlanta Hawks Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Gerald Green* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)
Lynn Greer Milwaukee Bucks Greenville Groove (02-03)
Jason Hart Sacramento Kings Asheville Altitude (01-02)
Chuck Hayes Houston Rockets Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Julius Hodge* Denver Nuggets Austin Toros (05-06)
Jimmy "Snap" Hunter Indiana Pacers Huntsville Flight (01-02)
Ersan Ilyasova* Milwaukee Bucks Tulsa 66ers (05-06)
Amir Johnson* Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)
Anthony Johnson Dallas Mavericks Mobile Revelers (01-02)
Dwayne Jones* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)
James Lang Washington Wizards Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
John Lucas III Houston Rockets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)
Rawle Marshall* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Rich Melzer San Antonio Spurs Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Scott Merritt Chicago Bulls Austin Toros (05-06)
CJ Miles * Utah Jazz Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Mikki Moore New Jersey Nets Roanoke Dazzle (03-04)
Mamadou N'Diaye Los Angeles Lakers Asheville Altitude (03-04)
William "Smush" Parker Los Angeles Lakers Florida Flame (04-05)
Josh Powell* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Peter John Ramos* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)
Rick Rickert Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)
Anthony Roberson* Golden State Warriors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Lawrence Roberts* Memphis Grizzlies Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Melvin Sanders San Antonio Spurs Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)
Luke Schenscher Chicago Bulls Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Joe Shipp Charlotte Bobcats Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Bobby Simmons Milwaukee Bucks Mobile Revelers (02-03)
Donta Smith* Charlotte Bobcats Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Jamar Smith San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros (05-06)
Pape Sow* Toronto Raptors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Dijon Thompson* Golden State Warriors Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)
Cezary Trybanski Toronto Raptors Tulsa 66ers (05-06)
Ime Udoka Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Von Wafer* Los Angeles Lakers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Matt Walsh New Jersey Nets Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)
Martell Webster* Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)
Mike Wilks Seattle SuperSonics Huntsville Flight (02-03)
Jawad Williams Los Angeles Clippers Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)
Bracey Wright* Minnesota Timberwolves Florida Flame (05-06)
Dorell Wright* Miami HEAT Florida Flame (05-06)

*NBA assigned player


----------

